# any other candle makers out there?



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

A post in another area got me to thinking we could chat about candlemaking a bit. It's a good time of year to do a craft that's warm, dry and suitable for gift making!

I make hand dipped beeswax candles most of the year (humid weather is NOT recommended for candlemaking...wax doesn't stick to itself well). They're easy to do, but time consuming.

Another quick and easy idea is container candles. I pick up used candle jars from the local St. Vinnies (like a Goodwill) for just pennies a piece. You do have to make sure the container can withstand heat. small metal tins work well..like those you get Christmas candy in...or Tea...or.....? Fairly narrow diameter and maybe 2 to 3 times diameter for height. Those fancy pint sized jelly jars make GREAT container candles.

Fit a wick into a wick holder for the bottom, pout a little wax in the bottom, put your wickholder into it...let it harden to hold the wick down (OR you can tie your wick to a hardware nut and put it in the middle of the bottom of the container) Melt your container wax on low heat until it's pourable, add color if using it, add scent JUST before you pour. (dip your wick in scent before putting it in the container to add SUPER hit of scent when burning). Pour slowly but continuously until 1/2 from the top. Make sure your wick is centered and secure (I use a piece of 1/4"x1" lathe with a hole drilled in it across the top of the jar for the wick). Let the thing cool slowly. As it cools, you'll see it contracting...pour more wax in at about 20 minutes...then again near the end to top it off. POOF! you have a candle suitable for gifting!

wow. that was long and needs pictures. 

Other ideas? cookie cutter candles? (fun and easy) Pillar candles using a mold? (pvc pipe works fine) Recycling candle stubs. Where to buy wax and wicking? history? ooooOOOOOo. Lots of fun stuff!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Couple of candlemaking websites:

http://www.candlecauldron.com/ is great! tons of info, sources, and techniques.

http://www.candletech.com/ both candles and soapmaking. good ideas, fun stuff!

http://www.candlewic.com/ is a good place to start the hunt for supplies.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm just sort of dipping my toes into the pool at this point.  Haven't actually dove off the board yet.

I was thinking about starting with tarts and tapers. They seem the easiest. Maybe move on to container and pillar later on. 

Also, I thought about maybe using wood wicks later on for container candles? I've never burnt them personally, but I've heard they're really neat. Might give it a whirl.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

You know those bamboo skewers you can get at any kitchen store? I've been toying with using one as the wick in a container candle. Might give it a whirl today. see what happens


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

hmm...having looked at the "woodwick" candles now (online) I'm thinking a tongue depressor..dipped in scented wax so it soaks in....might work well. some form of balsa wood would work well...very porous so it will wick up the wax as it melts....


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

I love using scrap candles to make new candles. I use votive holders as my "mold" since that's the way I burn most of my candles. I also do jar candles that I like to leave burning in the bathroom and kitchen when the power goes out so we don't have to carry a candle around to see...much safer that way.
I have been known to reuse wicks from old candles that didn't get used much...like tapers for instance. I don't personally burn tapers, but that is a nice long wick that can be used in a pillar or jar candle ;-)


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

oh yes  good idea on reusing the wick there, Trisha. So often a taper will break, too. I've seen people just toss them out when they break, or discolor in a drawer or bend/melt a bit. silly people.

on my container/wood try....I tried a bamboo skewer with a container wax...doesn't work the way I did it..might need to open the grain of the wood more..soak it in hot oil for an hour perhaps...right now, it burns for maybe 20 minutes and then snuffs out. 

haven't tried the tongue depressor type yet. I've seen a couple of threads on other forums where people are talking about 2 thin pieces, soaked in hot wax, then put together as the wick...will have to try that.


----------



## HillJill (Nov 13, 2008)

*I would love to learn to do the hand dipped wax tapers! I have made the scented jar candles and loved every minute of it too! If you'd like to give a few pointers for a beginner to get started with the hand dipped candles...you've sure got a willing pupil right here! I've heard that those candles are really good burners and very unique.*


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I tend to make container candles, and I found a set of metal candle molds along with all kinds of candle making supplies off of Freecycle. I do try and recycle old leftover candle stubs into my crafts. Shorter used candle wicks are recycled for the smaller tin container candles.. I have been making my own candles for over 3 years now - they seem to be popular as gifts..

The assembly area... Use lots of old newsapers to protect from wax spills!!









The finished product from the metal molds...









I use parafin based wax for my candles, I have had no luck with soy based waxes..


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Radiofish, those are really nice looking candles  Candlemaking sure does make a mess, tho, doesn't it  

Dipped candles can be a little intimidating when you first think about it, but it's super simple. All you're doing is adding layers of wax onto a wick.

Give me a couple days to put it togther and I'll see if I can post a mini pictorial on it. (there seem to be plenty of "how to do it" sites on the web, but I've only found a couple with pictures) 

Any wax can be used, you just have to use the appropriate temperature, and the appropriate sized wick. biggest problem most people have with dipping is getting the temperature right. While wax will coat anything that's dipped into it, for a good candle, you need the wax to adhere to the layer underneath by melting it just slightly. Dip too cold and you end up with flakey layers; too warm, and you melt the candle as it forms 

Chandlers in the past were a valued member of the community (did you know the chandler did not only candles, but usually soap as well?). Candles were a VERY important item for the Church, and no wealthy home was without candles.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Radiofish...had a thought. Don't know if you've tried it, but if you set your mold on a slant for the first 2 color pours, and then set it upright for the final, you'll have a diagonal stripe going. Just something different without changing anything in your system.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Only dipped beeswax here.

keep the melted beeswax level the same throughout the process by adding more beeswax. 

Dip candle in icy cold water after dipping in beeswax and hang to dry.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

I make candles from beeswax when we have enough wax. I also make candles from old candles and wax. I get a lot of candles out of free boxes at garage sales. It's amazing how often I find candles that have been burned only a little, or even not at all. 

I do it the really easy way, lol. I bought a candle making kit on sale at the evil store several years ago. I think I paid $20 for it, maybe less. It has a reservoir for wax with a heating element in it. You just fill the bowl with wax, plug the thing in, and a few minutes later you have melted wax, ready for the molds. The reservoir is elevated, so you place the mold below it, then open a valve which lets the wax out the bottom of the reservoir into the mold. It is really slick. It is slow, and you can't do really tall candles because the stand is too low, but it is great for tea lite candles, votives, and any other candle up to about 10" high (I think- can't really remember). No mess and no clean up. I haven't made any for awhile, but when I was in the mode, I'd just make a few every day until I ran out of wax and/or containers.

I clean and reuse old glass and metal candle holders and when I find old china tea cups or cool mugs at garage sales I will use them.


----------



## HillJill (Nov 13, 2008)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> Radiofish, those are really nice looking candles  Candlemaking sure does make a mess, tho, doesn't it
> 
> Dipped candles can be a little intimidating when you first think about it, but it's super simple. All you're doing is adding layers of wax onto a wick.
> 
> ...


*Thank you very much Ann! :clap: I look forward to learning from your experience. I would love to be able to do these. I've been to some places where they make them and sell them too, of course, but they are so very expensive to buy! Most of what I've seen looks a bit tricky to do. But I'm sure there are tricks to the trade, so to speak. Thank you for sharing with us!*


----------

